# REO Buttons



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Epic Vape Mail today from Kokstad! My man Jacques (@hands) is on his game in a big way!

REO Buttons with Jewels and Engraved!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Thats just awesome

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Morne (21/4/15)

WOW!! those 2 silver buttons are awesome!! Well done!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (21/4/15)

WOW!!!!!!! @hands, you are really talented man!
these buttons looks beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Congrats @Rob Fisher - those look marvellous!
Amazing how the "Avril" one looks so different in the two different photos - different light I assume.

@hands - your work is masterful!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/4/15)

Brilliant work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (21/4/15)

Wow that looks fantastic!! Well done again @hands !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Justin Pattrick (21/4/15)

Very Awesome! Nice work as always @hands!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (21/4/15)

Ah! Now I see why you wanted that logo Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (21/4/15)

Jeez I thought I liked shiny's.Seriously,they look great Rob.
Awesome work @hands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/4/15)

congrats @Rob Fisher 
@hands that is some sick work . all skill no luck. very impressive

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/4/15)

Wow! Those look really awesome!
Love the silver ones!
Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Really impressive! Great work @hands 
You should seriously consider doing this a business @hands 
I'm sure you will get tons of orders

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (21/4/15)

at a loss of words , those are just freakin awesome, congrats @Rob Fisher .

@hands nicely done man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (21/4/15)

bliksem ....


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Some of the girls got their new buttons!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne (21/4/15)

Awesome!! Very nicely done Mr. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (21/4/15)

Wow. Amazing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

That contrast with polished brass on white Reo looks gorgeous! ... and Avril looks 100% complete.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (21/4/15)

johan said:


> That contrast with polished brass on white Reo looks gorgeous! ... and Avril looks 100% complete.



Except ... that overhang ... Mr Fisher needs a pilletjie ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Daniel said:


> Except ... that overhang ... Mr Fisher needs a pilletjie ....



Wasn't talking about the RDA's - that overhang seriously looks k@k, I agree.


----------



## Xhale (21/4/15)

yup...thats class right there!


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

I am lost for words too and .
Congrats @Rob Fisher - that is a whole poultry farm winner.
Stunning work @hands.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## hands (21/4/15)

sweet family photo. sigh i need more REO's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (21/4/15)

Wow!!!! Respect @hands. Classy @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ferdi (21/4/15)

Wow!!! Thats all i can say. 

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## DoubleD (21/4/15)

Wow that porcupine button is next level awesome 

Congrats Mr Fisher 

And @hands , dude, all I can say is ....

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

